# tom cat



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Any body given any thought tp carrying the little Tomcat. I looked at them wish was a 380 and that somebody fix that terrible DA trigger. The ones I tried makes my PPK/S feel like a targett trigger.


----------



## Beretta92 (Jan 28, 2006)

I hear Ya!! Michael T!!
Beretta needs to work on the TomCats Triggers
Our Walthers Blow It away!! & Thier Da Triggers are stiff..
Michael Todays My 40th Birthday :finga: Ha Ha!!
Bought Some 9mm ammo @ The Bass Pro Shop Today but no deals On .380 acp.. Might not get to shoot the 100% Walther PPK/S Again!!
I'll Probobly shoot my SIG Sauer P225 & HK P7M8 Tomarrow, Go with all German Pistols..
See Ya at the Walther Forum
B92


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2006)

> Todays My 40th Birthday


Hey! Happy Birthday!

My 40th is soon approaching, 6 more months. :toimonster:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, happy birthday!

I have been tempted to buy a Tomcat many times.

I prev had a Taurus PT22, though, and it was an almost identical size. Like you, I find that trigger awefully heavy. And, unless you pay extra for the inght sights, you don't get sights that are very tall and very usable.

I miss having a pocket size gun since I sold thet PT22, so maybe one day I will eventually buy a Tomcat. Who knows...


----------



## Beretta92 (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks!!
I've decided to go with my SIG Sauer P225, Ruger SP101 9mm & Ruger MKII for handguns for todays range setion. Don't realy want to clean any more af them than that!! And spend the $ on Ammo..
I have a dozen old hubcaps to put up at the 25, 50, & 100 yard mark, Should be fun.
I still can't decide which rifle or shotgun I want to clean afterwards.
My HCd P7M8 is tough to clean as it shows anything, & I'm anal about cleaning it anyway, also I haven't shot my P225 since I refinished the barrel a few months back.. Needs to have the Militec-1 cooked into it..
wreck for a pistol that size I have went with the S&W Walther PPK/S & as Michael will tell you look into a Bersa .380, There prices are great too.
There are so many smaller 9mm too such as the Kahr PM9 that you should have a look at..
Wish me Luck!! Always Safe!!
Off To The Range!! :shock: 
B92


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've thought about the Kahr, but have heard an inordinate amount of complaints about the new, small ones. From what I have gathered and heard recently, the older Kahrs had better quality control than the new ones.


----------



## TX Lightyear (Jan 29, 2006)

*Cheetah for CCW*

I have a Bersa T380 and a KT P3AT. Being that Berettas have always been my first love, I am looking at the Cheetah or the Tomcat in .32. I sure could use some good insight to either or.

I love my Cougar, but don't carry it for CCW. It stays in the touch pad safe in the closet for home defense.

Please let me know your thoughts. If all goes well I am going to sell a FireStorm mini .40 and have some dought to replace it with a Beretta. One of my freinds keeps tellin me to buy the Sig P232. Both are about the same $$.

Thanks,


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I had the SIg 232 on my "eventually buy" list, but after messing with a few at gun shows, I kinda lost interest.

There are a couple of nice nickel coated Cheetahs at the local store here - but I just can't dig the rear sight.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Lets see a Beretta board and I count 3 of us from the Walther board. and another from my place Bersa talk. We have it covered gang Advertisement works


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

michael t said:


> Lets see a Beretta board and I count 3 of us from the Walther board. and another from my place Bersa talk. We have it covered gang Advertisement works


Yes, the place is slowly growing


----------



## Texan (Jan 30, 2006)

*Tomcat*

I've got a tomcat (and a PPK for that matter) and yes the DA trigger is pretty tough on the tomcat, but I do sometimes slip it in my front pocket because it conceals so well. I had been using an uncle mikes pocket holster, but recently I picked up a Don Hume pocket holster at a gun show. Either way, it's a great little pocket gun. Tomcat's are picky about ammunition, so use one of the recommended brand/types.

I'm thinking a Kahr PM9 may be my next purchase, but haven't totally decided on the kahr.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

All my pockey holsters are Don Hume and couple of my IWB also. I find for tne money one of the best made. Good service also. When we first started Bersa Board no one could could find holsters. I contacted Hume and explained the problem. As turned out girl I reached owned a Bersa 380. She brought pistol to work and the found which holsters Hume made that the Bersa would work in. Then send me the information. .


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a fairly cheap Uncle Mike's holster that I used for my Taurus PT22 that I used to have (I sold it to my mom). I still have the holster - maybe I'll get another gun that will fit it one day


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

I've got the Tom Cat in INOX. Never had any problems with it. Mine is not picky. It has eaten every thing I've ever fed it. Shoot it often and you will get used to the trigger. I'll carry it IWB if I need to wear a suit and tie. If not I alternate between the BDA and the 84FS. Just my .02


----------



## rjm713 (May 2, 2006)

Hi, Passed my 40th long ago. Carry a Tomcat in my pocket--great pocket gun. Probably upgrade to a .38 rev. soon. (also pocket) here in the deep south pocket is good.


----------

